# Final Fantasy 8



## bizzaro (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi there,

im having a problem with my final fantasy 8 pc version. it is an old game, since like ages ago. anyway it runs on win 95/98, and whenever i start it, i reach the main menu. i go into new game, and the whole screen blackens. i've tried waiting for it ( max 45 mins ), using diff cds, re-installing but it still cant work. help pls!!


Requirements - Win 95/98, Pentium 200MHz, DirectX 6.1 or later.
My specs - Win Xp home, P4 3.0Ghz, DirectX9.0c


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

I cannot really say that I know anything about Final Fantasy but it could be a problem with direct x or with your video card.
However, it also can be with your Final Fantasy game CD. So it does not matter how many times you will reinstall it, it will always be like this. That means the setup installs a corrupted file from the CD.
If it is not any of the above then I do not know.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When you installed did you do a minimum or maximum install? After the title screen you should be thrown into the opening FMV sequence. If the CDs are bad then it'll skip or refuse to work all together. Have you updated it with the latest patches?


----------



## bizzaro (Aug 20, 2005)

i've installed the v1.2 patch. im not sure if its the latest though, it may be the cds cuz they are very old.. how can i check to make sure its the cd?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Easiest way is to look at it. Deep scratches are hard to impossible for a tiny laser to read.


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> Easiest way is to look at it. Deep scratches are hard to impossible for a tiny laser to read.


Yeah, deep scratches are very hard to read. 

Try to copy all the files from the CD and then install the game from your hard disk.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The problem there is that the game will look for the CDs when you play.

Those CD and DVD Doctor products DO work so that may be something to consider. I've revived all sorts of discs using that kit and always with great results.


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> The problem there is that the game will look for the CDs when you play.


What about a crack? Or just to make an image of the CD so that he will be able to play the game without the CD or a crack.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I won't give information on that.


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> I won't give information on that.


About cracks? I wont give any site to download them from. but I'm just saying that there is cracks.


----------



## FutureOfficer (Sep 16, 2008)

I know this is old and the person who wrote this probably gave up or found out how to work it, you headed yourself in the right direction with the V1.2 patch. you need to put the .exe into its own folder within the FFVIII directory and it should work


----------



## mirrageofhope (Jun 4, 2011)

I know this is an old post but I'm in need of help with final fantasy 8 on windows 7 home premium 64bit.

I've got it all installed with the old disks (had them for years in good nick and they've ran on all my old systems including 97, me, 2000 and XP) And gone through the config to make sure it's up to scratch but it won't start up the game. It'd try n go to a black screen before giving up and claiming it's not working properly before closing it down.

I'm not sure whether I'm missing a patch for it or something.

I'm running an ATI Radeon Grafix card with AMD dual core.


----------

